# New Photography Forum



## twolfe (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm pleased we now have a forum for discussing insect photography. Please post your camera, lens, lighting, macro techniques and photo editing and stacking software questions here. All skill levels are welcome here. We have some members who are great photographers, and I'm hoping they will join in on the discussions, help answer your questions and share some of their tips.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Oct 26, 2012)

Oh, hooray! A new photography forum! I'm really glad to see this. Well, Tammy, along with you becoming an administrator, there have been a lot of good changes here. You must bring good luck


----------



## hierodula (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay, I can improve! Sweet


----------



## Digger (Oct 27, 2012)

Very glad to see this addition! I've recently become interested in macro and looking for most useful glass for this purpose. Using a Canon 50D. Want 1:1...maybe 100mm 2.8?


----------



## giesle (Oct 28, 2012)

Digger said:


> Very glad to see this addition! I've recently become interested in macro and looking for most useful glass for this purpose. Using a Canon 50D. Want 1:1...maybe 100mm 2.8?


I would probably recommend the lens you suggested. That's the only one I have ever used for macro on a dslr and I've had it for 7 years now......wow, how time flies. When I shot more macro in the wild I kind of wished I would have gotten the Sigma 180mm so I wouldn't have to get so close, but now that I shoot more indoors I'm glad I picked the 100mm.


----------



## Digger (Oct 28, 2012)

giesle said:


> I would probably recommend the lens you suggested. That's the only one I have ever used for macro on a dslr and I've had it for 7 years now......wow, how time flies. When I shot more macro in the wild I kind of wished I would have gotten the Sigma 180mm so I wouldn't have to get so close, but now that I shoot more indoors I'm glad I picked the 100mm.


------------------------------------

Excellent. Thanks Giesle. Got good advice from Precarious also. Currently own Tamron's 70-200mm maco, but don't know if it will work nearly as well. That lens' ratio = 1:3.1. Will store test the Canon 100 once this Sandy thing blows through.


----------



## Precarious (Nov 21, 2012)

I guess I'm still a month behind everything! Good to see the new section. Will have to post some tutorials.


----------



## sally (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet! I'm shopping for a macro lens now..


----------



## kunturman (May 29, 2013)

Mr. Precarious, just give us a 101 tutorial, that is for beginners.



Precarious said:


> I guess I'm still a month behind everything! Good to see the new section. Will have to post some tutorials.


Thanks in advance.


----------

